# Barrel Break in Procedure



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a bunch of rifles in my collection and have never started with a "break-in" procedure to assure the best accuracy. My rifles consistently shoot 1" or less groups when I do my part. While building my new AR, I came across all kinds of references to the break-in procedure for the barrel. What is your opinion yea or nay?


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I also have several rifles that shoot great and I had never heard of "breaking them in" until a couple years ago. Call it superstition, the last couple of rifles I have gotten I went ahead and followed the procedure--three rounds then clean, three rounds then clean and so on--they shoot fine so I guess it doesn't hurt. I have one gun, my BLR, that I am working on because for some reason it is not shooting like it used to. Got some good suggestions here (on the site) but I may have to have some work done on it. Anyway I don't know if that will help but I believe in it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I follow the three and clean break-in procedure just because I'd rather be safe than sorry. It's a pain in the @$$ to do but I've never gotten rid of a rifle, or hand gun for that matter, because it didn't shoot well. I am sure that many here will disagree or say it's a waste of time but I have two friends who shoot to save lives and they swear by it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Some rifles need more tlc than others. I could be the jacket or there has been enough rounds fired that the throat, the first 1/2 inch of rifling has eroded and needs to have the chamber rereamed by shorting the barrel 1/2 inch and then rechambered for that round. Shor version check with a gun smith about what to do.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

bar-d, I also have more than a few rifles and I have never used any particular barrel break in procedure. The only rilfe that I have had that did not shoot well was a Ruger 77 in 7mm rem and I cannot attribute it's poor performance to any lack of break in either. there are probably reasons presented by bench shooters in support because it basically all that they do (wish I had that problem). but for me, I do not see any reason for a break in procedure other than spending quality time at the range behind the house. Does anyone know if any of the manufacturers recommend a break in?


----------



## tunered (Feb 5, 2010)

Most if not all prefer you break a barrel in, Lilja, Hart ,Krieger. Shooting 3 shots then clean is not good, need to shoot at least 10 shots and clean between Every shot, this removes the copper from the new barrel and keeps it from building up before the barrel is broken in [ smoothed up] inside, yea its a pain but less fouling down the road. ed


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If it makes a guy feel good...do it. There's millions of rifles out there that shoot nuts dead on before anyone knew about barrel break in. I think its a marketing gig. The rifle company tells folks...for proper barrel break in...*BUY *this product from us. Looks like they made some more money.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> If it makes a guy feel good...do it. There's millions of rifles out there that shoot nuts dead on before anyone knew about barrel break in. I think its a marketing gig. The rifle company tells folks...for proper barrel break in...*BUY *this product from us. Looks like they made some more money.lol.


 I agree Cat, are the millons of guns that our fighting forces use broken in, I don't think so !!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

GOOD POST__Lots of pros and con's----next time you buy a new rifle from the factory before you shoot it, doesn't matter which brand run a cleaning patch through it. You won't belive how dirty it is. you really don't want to run a bullet through there before cleaning. TUNERED has hit the nail on the head--copper builds up faster in a barrel that has not had the break-in procedure. If nothing else it sure helps with copper fouling later. copper build-up causes pressure to rise and accuracy to fade. my:twocents:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum tunered, it's good to hear your opinion. As you'll see the opinions here cover all sides of a discussion usually.


----------



## tunered (Feb 5, 2010)

youngdon, Thanks for the welcome. ed


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No problem Ed.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Never followed any break in procedure on any firearm. I have alloted extra time on handguns when they tell me that it will "shoot like crap until after 200 rounds". Never noticed a difference though. Marketing hype? Maybe!


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree Chris. I do clean every new gun before firing, but never followed any break in protocol and have lots of accurate firearms. I always clean them up good and give 'em a good lube job before putting them in sack ups and loading them in a safe. Before firing again, I run a few patches through the bore to remove any excess oil, do the same to the action, then take off to the lease, shooting range, or other hunting ground.

Centex


----------

